# Remember these cough drops?



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2019)

Use to eat these things like candy. I liked the black ones better than the red ones.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2019)

I Knew you were going to show the Smith Brothers! I loved the cherry ones. Luden's were pretty good, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Geezerette (Jan 31, 2019)

I liked those black ones! If I remember right they made your tongue get black.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 31, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Use to eat these things like candy. I liked the black ones better than the red ones.
> 
> View attachment 61691



Oh, yeah

The red ones

Cherry, sweet sweet cherry

My big sister seemed to always have access to things I could only see, and not touch...or taste

‘cept one time, a wet, rain laden discarded Smith Brothers box

A wee bit if cough drop was left in it

…was

I then, at the ripe cherry age of four, joined up, became a bro

and here I am today


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2019)

I loved the cherry ones, my favorite cough drop, wish I could find them now. The other ones I liked were the soft Pine Brothers.  They still sell Luden's at Walgreens drug store, but I loved the Smith Bros. and Pine Bros much better.  Yes, would eat them like candy and would still do that today.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 31, 2019)

These are still around


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 31, 2019)

My grandad always had these in the bib of his overalls






He’d bang a couple outa the little hole into his hand

And give me one

Me and him were buds

I had bib overalls jus' like him

(the helps tasted like shit)


----------



## oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

I remember when I was in elementary school and if it was winter and if we had a cold, we were allowed to bring either Smith Brothers, Luden’s or Vick’s cough drops and suck on them in class. We were also allowed to use the Vick’s Inhalers in class if we were stuffed up. That’s pretty much taboo today.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 2, 2019)

I was a fan of Pine Bros. cough drops.  They were an early incarnation of today's gummies.  If they had even a drop of medicine in them I sure couldn't taste it.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 2, 2019)

I liked the cherry ones that were like gummies.  We were allowed to have them in school and Friday morning mass.

This is gross but what we’d do to have some fun during mass was suck them down to a perfect size then stick them on our nail or nails and admire our beautiful manicured fingernails, lol.

Im surprised the nuns didn’t catch us...or maybe they did and Ive forgotten.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2019)

I'd forgotten about Pine Bros and Vick's. I loved Vick's- weren't they triangular shape?

What were those disgusting, gray, round, thin throat lozenges?


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I's forgotten about Pine Bros and Vick's. I loved Vick's- weren't they triangular shape?
> 
> What were those disgusting, gray, round, thin throat lozenges?




Werent those the Fisherman’s ones?  Very strong taste.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 2, 2019)

I remember   the  "Smith  Bros."    Mark  &  Trade.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2019)

I don't remember the name Fisherman's....

Found this on Yahoo Answer's about the gray discs-
_Parke-Davis  Throat Lozenges(Medicated Discs)...they went out of business and don't  make them anymore- they had a small amount of chloroform in them which  made them numb your throat. They also contained Licorice, linseed,  acacia, and anise, as well as sugar and a few other ingredients

_Someone else said they were called Fisherman's in Canada._
_


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 2, 2019)

I remember them all. Ludens cough drops were also popular. I think you can still buy them. Howdy Doody advertised them on his show in the 50's. If Howdy used them they had to be good. My Mom like HB brand cough drops. I think it stood for hospital brand.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 2, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Werent those the Fisherman’s ones?  *Very strong taste*.



Yup


----------



## Keesha (Feb 2, 2019)

I LOVED those chewy tangy cough drops. I would eat the entire package like candy. Fishermen’s friends work well but they can’t be eaten like candy the same as the cherry ones. I’d forgotten about them.


----------



## Linda (Feb 2, 2019)

I miss those Smith's Cherry and Licorice.  Loved them.

RR I recall the thin hot disks you are referring to and I can almost say the name.  I was looking for some about a year ago for a cough John had and then I realized they were no longer on the market.   Is this what you are talking about?  I thought they had a different name though.

 I also think Sucrets are not at all like they used to be or is my memory wrong?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2019)

When I was little. I always wondered why they called this candy or cough drop a Horehound cough drop. I thought it was a dirty word.


----------



## Twilight (Mar 26, 2019)

Yes I sure do.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 26, 2019)

I loved the Cherry Smith Brothers and Sucrets,thought they both were candy


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 30, 2019)

There was a type called _Sucrets_ that were strong to the point of being nasty, and came in a tin box.  The box was kind of like a prize, sturdy and useful for keeping change or small objects in.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I Knew you were going to show the Smith Brothers! I loved the cherry ones. Luden's were pretty good, too.


As I look to my immediate left, I see my bag of Ludens Honey Cough Drops on my nightstand. I have the cherry ones in the kitchen. About sixty years of use, on my part.


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2019)

Fyrefox said:


> There was a type called _Sucrets_ that were strong to the point of being nasty, and came in a tin box.  The box was kind of like a prize, sturdy and useful for keeping change or small objects in.



Yes, yes yes. They were green and nasty. I remember the tin box. I hated it when those were the only cough drops we had in the house.


----------



## Twilight (Mar 31, 2019)

Yes, I remember those


----------

